
Beauty baryons strike again - lelf
https://cerncourier.com/a/beauty-baryons-strike-again/
======
saagarjha
I find the choice to use "beauty" over the more standard "bottom" interesting.
Perhaps it's because LHCb(eauty) uses it, in which case I guess my question
transfers to that experiment?

